# 2005 gmc sierra 2500hd overheating



## AMP Motorsports (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a 05 gmc sierra 2500hd 6.0 without plow prep package and I had my 8' western installed last winter on it and i couldn't get past the second driveway without the engine and trans. almost redlining. What can i do? is there a aftermarket clutch fan that i can put in that will kick in sooner? if so anyone have a part number? also for the tranny anyone have a part number for a additional trans cooler or know anything else i can do?


----------



## AMP Motorsports (Jun 11, 2009)

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Go to the GM truck section here and use the search term " fan clutch"...you'll find hours of reading on this very very common issue, so be sure to have a comfortable chair.


----------

